# Barrie On. Guitar Player looking to join or form band.



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking for bass, drums, vocals and possibly another guitar (ages 28 to 40), dedicated, etc.. I could possibly join your band or musicians to form original project. Music this far has been described as driven, cool groove, heavy etc.. Hard rock alternative style. Must have gear,transportation, good attitude, contribute to writing etc. I am a guitar player with pro gear. Looking for a band in Barrie or the surrounding area's. Email me and I will reply. :rockon:


----------

